# how to set up lan connection in ubuntu?:



## gaja15p (Apr 21, 2008)

i have installed ubuntu but no internet connection is available
what is the reason of happening like this?
actually in windows xp my internet is working as i have connected lan cable to my CPU

also please provide me step by step of proceeding as i am completely new to ubuntu?

Do i need to install drivers for it?


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSG....*

Give this a look see it should help:

http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php


----------



## msgvinay (Jul 27, 2009)

what is the reason of happening like this?
actually in windows xp my internet is working as i have connected lan cable to my CPU

also please provide me step by step of proceeding as i am completely new to ubuntu?

Do i need to install drivers for it?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

@msgvinay: Please start your own thread for your problem. Describe what is happening (e.g. Can you get to any web site? Have you pinged anything? Can you get to the router's web interface?) and what your network is set up like (e.g. What operating system(s) are involved? Ethernet or wireless connection? Connected to a router or directly to a DSL/Cable modem?).


Zombie thread closed.


----------

